# Have the seatpost clamps gotten any better?



## TXBDan (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd like to get a WCS seatpost, but i'm a bit weary after hearing all the reports of slipping clamps. Most of the reports are a couple years old. Has anything changed since then? What happens if i get a post and it doesn't work?


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

TXBDan said:


> I'd like to get a WCS seatpost, but i'm a bit weary after hearing all the reports of slipping clamps. Most of the reports are a couple years old. Has anything changed since then? What happens if i get a post and it doesn't work?


I just picked up a WCS single bolt aluminum post for my mountain bike and haven't had any problems with slippage. Although, I did notice that it is a rather delicate design so I used friction grease on the clamping parts and used medium loctite compound on the clamping bolt. It's easy to blame the manufacturer for poor mechanical assembly knowledge. For reference I weigh 160lbs.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been using WCS 2 bolt AL posts for years(3 on 3 diff bikes). As long as you torque the bolts to specs printed on the clamp, there has not been a problem. One slipped at first but I only used a short hex wrench. FTR, I'm 200 lbs.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Been using Ritchey posts for the last 3 years. 1-bolt and 2-bolt. Never had one slip. That said, 1-bolts will slip if you are using the wrong clamp type for your saddle rail.


----------

